# unistall windows 10



## oswaldcobblepot (Sep 7, 2015)

i was feeling pretty good after installing windows 10 .. (which took me 3nights n 2days .. )..it took a huge amount of data to get installed .... but then i noticed my computer has become slow ... n my interest is also working slowly ... n then then i noticed tat my video players is different n all my valueable collection of series n movies... i can no longer watch it ..... it is showing....* file system error (-2018375670)*. .... :-(.... wat do i do abt it ..... ????????? ... then the final punch came today ... when i opened my computer ... it shows a dialog box ... *Critical error : start menu ans cortana aren't working ... we'll try to fix it next time you sign in* .. i tried signing out n signing in several times but it doesnt work ... i installed it from the right n authorised sources ..... if i dont *find a solution to these problems* .... then ....with a heavy heart .. i humbly request those well versed techguys ... who understand computer codes ... to tell me in very simple steps ..... (i dont under computers well ... i just use it for very basic purposes) ..... *how to uninstall windows 10..?????? *.... after *uninstalling windows 10 will it automatcally go back to my previous windows 8.*...????????


----------



## TheNerdGirlKS (Sep 7, 2015)

I bet you fell for the Wiindows 10 hype like I did, went ahead, and upgrade like a fool. Don't feel bad, you can get back to Windows 8.1 following my instructions:

1. Click Settings, click on "Update & Security, and click "Recovery".
2. In Recovery, you will see the option to "go back to Windows 8.1", so click that. If you don't see the option, you will have to reinstall Windows 8.1 using your hard drive's partition.

I went back to Windows 8.1 last night because webpages would load up slow on Microsoft Edge and there would be a blank screen half of the time, "webpages need to recover" error message, the start menu and Cortana would always have that same stupid error message as yours, and videos would buffer and load up slow. I have tried updating my video card's driver and the screen would flash making it hard to see.

I'm so happy now with Windows 8.1 which is more faster than Windows 10 ever was.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

A LOT of people have reverted from Windows 10 back to Windows 8 or Windows 7, and a LOT of them had wound up with problems afterwards or with a non-working computer.

Hopefully, you'll be successful in reverting back to Windows 8.

------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

